# Konoha Theatre Mafia II: Transformers [Sign-Up]



## Fear (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome to the official Sign-up Thread for[FONT=&quot]:
THE TRANSFORMERS MAFIA GAME[/FONT]


credits to Synn for the banner above

Please refer to here  for the basic rules of the game. If you do not understand how this game  works, it is absolutely compulsory that you view the above link to find  out further details.
 -----------------------------------------------------------​ 
Requirements for sign-up 
(Please don't sign up if you cannot comply)[/quote]


> *Activity*: You will be instantly      modkilled if you are inactive for two phases in a row. You *do not* have to vote, but if there's no sign of activity whatsoever, you will be modkilled.
> 
> 
> *Keep spam at a minimal: *Do not come here to talk      non-sense, only post if it's related to the game.
> ...


----------



## Sajin (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Sajin]*

First :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 9, 2011)

TRANSFORMERS

MAFIA IN DISGUISE

*[WhatADrag]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2011)

[aiyanah]

wont bold it cause i'm that awesome


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 9, 2011)

*[WEZ]*

Glad I quickly got on to check this.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Amrun]*

Must play games in the section I started games in. It's my new rule. Haha.


----------



## Federer (Feb 9, 2011)

I became addicted.

*[FEDERER]*


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 9, 2011)

aha! ahahahahaha! 

*[Jαmes]*

it is a good month for mafia games


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 9, 2011)

May I join?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 9, 2011)

Sign me up

*[Sphyer]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2011)

Vasto...LorDae


*[VLD]*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Friday (Feb 9, 2011)

*[St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Quantum_Ranger]*


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 9, 2011)

*[Blackfeather Dragon]*

I'm in for the win


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 9, 2011)

i'll play *[kamikazi]*

first game, lets see how long i manage


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2011)

*[ HUSTLER ]*


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2011)

*[Gnome on Fire]*


----------



## Toreno (Feb 10, 2011)

*[TORENO]*

I'm in.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 10, 2011)

Question: is role revealing allowed?


----------



## God (Feb 10, 2011)

*[CUBEY]*

Let's do this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 10, 2011)

Why is the sign-up for this going so slowly it's a fucking travesty.


----------



## mmfx (Feb 11, 2011)

*[mmfx]*

lalalala~


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2011)

*[R o f l c o p t e r]*


----------



## Firaea (Feb 11, 2011)

Since I'm currently not in any games, I should hopefully be able to be active in this one.

*[WORMODRAGON]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 11, 2011)

*[STRINGER]*..........


----------



## Fear (Feb 11, 2011)

C'mon dudes.


----------



## Dei (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds awesome
*[Deiboom]*


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 11, 2011)

looks cool I hope I am starscream

*[BROLY]*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 11, 2011)

*[Nova]* .                                .


----------



## Chibason (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll sign up too. 

*[Chibason]*


----------



## Xerces (Feb 11, 2011)

*[The Merciful Usurper Xerces]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 11, 2011)

Got ma day one lynch.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 11, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Got ma day one lynch.


 
        .


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 11, 2011)

Part of me is kinda interested, yet another part of me wants to just sit and watch.  *Thinks about it.* Eh, I'll have a go at it just to help speed up the sign-up some.  Plus, it being Transformers themed has definitely peaked my interest.   So, will there be any special roles or is it just normal Autobots against normal Decepticons?

*[Sparkykandy]*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 11, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Got ma day one lynch.



Not me?:amazed


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

*Sitό* 10char


----------



## Blaze (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess I'll try this one out.


*[Blaze]*


----------



## Fear (Feb 12, 2011)

*5 More players needed.*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 12, 2011)

So we really need that many?


----------



## Koi (Feb 12, 2011)

Room for one more? 

*[Koi]*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 12, 2011)

Yea there is.


----------



## Fear (Feb 12, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Yea there is.



Blaze bro, I might take your advice and just go ahead and complete the sign-ups. Just give it a few more hours, and if 4 more people don't sign up, I will complete it.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been forgotten?


*[zabuza]*


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll join since apparently I need to constantly win mafia games in order to keep my title


----------



## Fear (Feb 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I'll join since apparently I need to constantly win mafia games in order to keep my title



Wait, what?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2011)

winner tittles go away once the next mafia game is over.

Which means I hate you a little right now


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2011)

Why not *[Buto Renjin]*


----------



## Fear (Feb 12, 2011)

*Game thread will be up tormorow, and you will all be notified with your roles. Thank you all for signing-up.*​


----------



## Sito (Feb 12, 2011)

It's not sito with that special O anymore, I got it changed,

just notifying you


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 12, 2011)

start nao!!!!!


----------

